# 2 handled tug - which one is best?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am looking to buy a 2 handled tug for Zefra. 

I was told to get the 24" ones with 2 handles but not told which material to get, I guess that is a personal preference thing?

I like the bite suit material and the jute but was wondering which one would be better to use.

I plan on buying 2, should I just get one of each? 

Which do you like to use?

I also have a bite suit, 1 handled 8"x3" one I used for Stark that he didn't like that I could use as well.

Also, what are the benefits of using the longer, 2 handled tugs? To teach a fuller bite I presume?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

DOG TUG TOYS - FRENCH LINEN OBEDIENCE DOG TUG TOY - DogEquipment.com

I'm not much help as I have not started schutzhund training, but my understanding is that you want the dog to feel comfortable on as many materials, surfaces, etc. The 'Rule of 7' as it were, just extended. 

The link I put up has an explaination of the 24 inch tug, not sure if its correct or not but it made sense to me.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

It is best to have a variety of materials so that the dog doesn't get accustomed to one type of material. But some of the Jute tugs can be too hard for a dog that is just starting to bite.
A longer tug like the 24" tug is generally used to start a dog. It helps you not to get bit before the dog learns to target. Otherwise no benefit.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jute(and leather) tends to get slimy compared to the synthetic material. I use the synthetic 12 inch two handle and one of them is still going after 2 years! I have a couple of jute ones that my dog isn't crazy about. Though he'll bite a sleeve no problem!
Synthetic Tug 12"-Elite K-9


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Why go for such a long tug, I found with my pup it was better to use a shorter tug with one handle so I could control it better to play with him.


----------

